# how to wash a cat



## hunting777

I saw this on Facebook the other day and had to chuckle a little. It's worth a Try.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Now that is hilarious


----------



## Hoopermat

Good idea. I'm going to try it


----------



## Rspeters

Love it


----------



## Bax*

Ideas....


----------



## bekins24

If anyone tries this will you please make sure to get video of it? :grin:


----------



## Hoopermat

Will do. 
I think the dog will also enjoy watching.
He doesn't like the cat either.


----------



## Dunkem

My wife does not think its funny!~ (I do).


----------



## hondodawg

Once the kids thought how fun it would be and take the cat to grandmas house. Next exit I was off the freeway with a very mad cat on the dashboard of the minivan and holes in my legs near my junk from his claws. I really hate cats and have never been back in a vehicle with one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl

It would be easier to just toss the cat into a swimming pool and let him swim back out.

They are good natural swimmers they just don't know it.

My cat was startled into the pool recently by another cat creeping up behind him while he sipped the water. He then swam in a big circle and climbed out the stairs at the shallow end. Great swim!

I though I would need to go in and get him out but he did not need my help at all.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Some cats can be awesome and some can make Satan look like a saint. We have had both and just a few months ago we had to put down our 18 year old cat. She was soooo awesome. Anyone that can put up with me is awesome and she did it in spades. If anyone remember the movie Homeward Bound and the cat named Sassy ours looked just like her and we even named her Sassy.


----------



## 357bob

I gave a cat a bath once. Took me hours to get the hair off my tongue :shock:


----------



## Dunkem

357bob said:


> I gave a cat a bath once. Took me hours to get the hair off my tongue :shock:


 Ok Bob, I just spit coffee all over the keyboard!!


----------



## Loke

Does Bax* still have his cat?


----------



## Bax*

Loke said:


> Does Bax* still have his cat?


We still have her. 11 years now.... When do they finally pass away from old age?


----------



## LostLouisianian

It varies. We just lost ours and she was 18


----------



## Loke

I had to put mine down a couple of months ago. She was 19. I still see her around the house, though.


----------



## Dunkem

I've got a 17 year old seal point that I have to give 2 shots a day for diabetes, if we go on a trip she has to go to the vet and stay. $20 bucks a day room and board. I suggested maybe putting her down, and was almost divorced:shock: Needless to say the cat is alive and getting all the attention. I love my cat:!: Actually I'm afraid of my wife.


----------



## hunting777

At least you guys have only cats to worry about. I have to deal with this everyday. Trying to potty train a pig isn't easy. Good thing we have all hardwood floors. In doing research, I found that these little pigs live for 15 - 20 years! -O,- My wife spoils her rotten.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Here's how we potty train pigs in my hometown.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Dunkem said:


> I've got a 17 year old seal point that I have to give 2 shots a day for diabetes, if we go on a trip she has to go to the vet and stay. $20 bucks a day room and board. I suggested maybe putting her down, and was almost divorced:shock: Needless to say the cat is alive and getting all the attention. I love my cat:!: Actually I'm afraid of my wife.


Ours that lived to 18 was a seal point and a rescue. She did have some liver and kidney issues the last couple of years and I finally had to veto the thousands of dollars the vet wanted to extend her life a year or two. 18 is pretty old for a cat and it wasn't worth it. She's now in a little wooden box in the closest with the ashes from the 3 other dogs. Each of them has a little cedar box on the closet shelf with their paw print and their ashes are in the boxes. Kinda keeps their memories alive. This Christmas we'll make a picture ornament and hang it on the Christmas tree. We always gave our pets Christmas presents and they absolutely loved opening them.


----------



## Dunkem

I also have the ashes from my 2 Siberian huskys, and when the kitty goes the same will happen for her. She was also a rescue and is a great cat, that coming from a man who is not a real cat fan.


----------



## hunting777

LostLouisianian said:


> Here's how we potty train pigs in my hometown.


I WISH, BUT OUR PIG WOULD ONLY BE BITE SIZE! Great picture though. That would be my kind of BBQ!


----------



## RonHardy

Excellent!


----------



## Mavis13

I believe you can substitute a 5 gallon bucket and some clothing die for the toilet - Not that I'd know anything about that.
Has anyone seen my sisters purple cat?:grin:


----------



## wyogoob

This is my favorite thread.


----------

